# Looking for a business



## jacktrump (Jan 19, 2011)

Just moved to Spain, Costa Blanca, looking for a business to invest in, not a bar or restaurant, any ideas?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi

I deal with many many businesses on the Costa Blanca. If you want to contact me with more information I may be able to put some ideas your way. I know of several businesses looking for investment and several other opportunities in the area.

You can PM me once you have sent a miimum number of posts, or if you prefer, you an contact me throught the web link below!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

jacktrump said:


> Just moved to Spain, Costa Blanca, looking for a business to invest in, not a bar or restaurant, any ideas?


How long is "Just moved..." ?
Having lived here on the CB for 7 yrs, I couldn't imagine either buying or investing in a business without living in the area and getting a feel for Spanish Business practises and the wider business community as a whole without having at least lived here for a year or two.
It might be an idea to at least look into the possibility of investing your money in a more secure environment until you are confident that you have a good understanding of these things. Now isn't the best of times to be getting involved with businesses who may require investors unless you have a lot of experince and good contacts here in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jacktrump said:


> Just moved to Spain, Costa Blanca, looking for a business to invest in, not a bar or restaurant, any ideas?


any business?

or specifically a business on the Costa Blanca?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> How long is "Just moved..." ?
> Having lived here on the CB for 7 yrs, I couldn't imagine either buying or investing in a business without living in the area and getting a feel for Spanish Business practises and the wider business community as a whole without having at least lived here for a year or two.
> It might be an idea to at least look into the possibility of investing your money in a more secure environment until you are confident that you have a good understanding of these things. Now isn't the best of times to be getting involved with businesses who may require investors unless you have a lot of experince and good contacts here in Spain.


I wouldn´t entirely agree with that comment. I have some clients at the moment based in Spain, businesses who are doing well. I personally have just put a small investment into an expansion project here in Spain and the company is solid and I am confident on a return on my investment in the short to middle term.

I certainly agree that rushing to Spain and throwing money into a business is not a good idea, but with the right guidance and planning, and careful scrutiny there are genuine opportunities in Spain, and everywhere else in the world.

Many businesses look for investment as a bail out, but there are still businesses who have a viable plan, a solid base, and perhaps need funding to simply expand. Often those have a solid plan, and make sound investments (as sound as any can be).


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I wouldn´t entirely agree with that comment. I have some clients at the moment based in Spain, businesses who are doing well. I personally have just put a small investment into an expansion project here in Spain and the company is solid and I am confident on a return on my investment in the short to middle term.
> 
> I certainly agree that rushing to Spain and throwing money into a business is not a good idea, but with the right guidance and planning, and careful scrutiny there are genuine opportunities in Spain, and everywhere else in the world.
> 
> Many businesses look for investment as a bail out, but there are still businesses who have a viable plan, a solid base, and perhaps need funding to simply expand. Often those have a solid plan, and make sound investments (as sound as any can be).


... But your don't say 

A) How long your clients have been living in Spain prior to doing this, or
B) What their previous experience in doing business in Spain or the UK


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm finding the original question is too ambiguous to make any sense

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

djfwells said:


> ... But your don't say
> 
> A) How long your clients have been living in Spain prior to doing this, or
> B) What their previous experience in doing business in Spain or the UK


The list would be too long! But you are right that with no knowledge or experience in business at all it would usually be unadvisable to pump money into a business. I think the "spanish" side to things (ie experience of running a business here) doesnt _always _play a big part in whether you should invest in a business, the principles of business are the same world over, its the rules and regs that change, which is why good representation and advice (as I thinkk you said) are important.


----------



## oakleigh59 (Jan 19, 2011)

jacktrump said:


> Just moved to Spain, Costa Blanca, looking for a business to invest in, not a bar or restaurant, any ideas?


Hi, friend of mine is going back to UK and is looking to sell a Slush business, did well
I think - if that interests you


----------

